# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El temporal de frío y nieve congela gran parte Aragón y se ceba con la provincia de Teruel

## sergi1907

Unos 400 camiones se han visto afectados cinco horas por el corte de la A-23 y más de 1.600 alumnos no han podido ir a clase.

El temporal de frío y nieve que azota a Aragón se ha cebado especialmente en la provincia de Teruel, donde se han registrado la mitad de las afecciones en la red viaria y más de 1.600 alumnos se han quedado sin poder ir a clase debido al estado de las carreteras. 

La nieve ha hecho acto de presencia de forma efímera esta madrugada en la capital aragonesa, aunque a lo largo de la mañana ha ido desapareciendo en su totalidad. En poblaciones de alrededor como Cuarte de Huerva, Santa Fe, Cariñena, Paniza, entre otros pueblos de la provincia de Zaragoza amanecían con una ligera capa de nieve sobre sus calles y campos. En la autovía Mudejar se circulaba con precaución. En Teruel ha nevado con más fuerza, ocasionando problemas de circulación debido a las placas de hielo que se han formado en la calzada por las bajas temperaturas.  

Alrededor de 400 camiones se han visto afectados por el corte al tráfico para este tipo de vehículos durante más de cinco horas de la A-23, desde Teruel hasta prácticamente el límite con Castellón, por la existencia de hielo en la vía.  La autovía se cerró al tráfico de camiones a las 6.20 y se ha reabierto a las 11.40.  

En la provincia de Zaragoza, el tráfico se ha visto afectado en puntos como el kilómetro 66,4 (a la altura de Bujaraloz) de la  autopista AP-2 en dirección a Barcelona, que ha permanecido cortado al tráfico desde las 9.26 hasta las 13.00, aproximadamente. A mediodía también era necesario el uso de cadenas entre los kilómetros 12 al 23 de la A-2501 (Campillo-Deza); entre los kilómetros 40 al 46 de la A-222 (de Zaragoza a Monzalbarba) y en toda la A-2101 (de Botorrita a Fuendetodos).

Además, debido a la nieve, el Real Monasterio de Santa María de Veruela, del siglo XII y situado en la comarca de Tarazona, ha tenido que cerrar al público debido a las placas de hielo y la nieve existente en la zona.  

La nieve ha provocado también que 1.651 escolares no hayan podido acudir a clase en la provincia de Teruel debido a que se han suspendido 61  rutas escolares. 

En la provincia de Zaragoza han sido 128 los escolares que han sufrido la suspensión de 6 de las rutas escolares, según ha informado el Departamento de Educación, Universidad, Cultura y Deporte del Gobierno de Aragón.

En la provincia de Huesca, fuentes de la comarcas del Sobrarbe, la Jacetania, Ribagorza y Alto Gállego han indicado que el servicio del transporte escolar sí ha funcionado este miércoles, a diferencia de estos últimos dos días, donde se habían cancelado varias rutas por el temporal. La única incidencia hasta el momento se ha registrado en la Jacetania, donde el servicio ha tenido algún retraso en algunas de las rutas a lo largo de esta mañana.

El frío se seguirá dejando ver en las tres capitales de provincia, donde se espera que las temperaturas oscilen entre los -8 grados de mínima y 3 de máxima de Huesca; los -7 y 0 de Teruel y los 0 grados de mínima y 5 de máxima de Zaragoza.

A todas las incidencias por la nieve y el hielo se une que sigue cortada por la crecida del Ebro desde el lunes la carretera local CP-002 en la localidad de Novillas en ambos sentidos a partir del kilómetro 0, y la CP-003 de Luceni también mantiene la circulación interrumpida en ambos sentidos desde este domingo, a partir del kilómetro 8. Además, la A-1601, entre Ruesta y Cuatro Caminos, se encuentra cortada. Lo mismo ocurre en la A-127a, en el antiguo trazado de la vía, a la altura de Gallur.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...37309_300.html

----------

